

HeyZap (YC 09) Goes After Social Discovery, Launches Check-in For Mobile Games - immad
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/16/heyzap-goes-after-social-discovery-launches-check-in-for-mobile-games/

======
shawndrost
"This is significant because it is designed to quickly increase the virality
of a game by allowing users to check-in (and broadcast) to Facebook, Twitter,
and the Heyzap graph by way of a simple button."

While I don't look forward to what this will do to my Facebook screen, it's a
genius idea. The next step, of course, is to offer in-game incentives for
users to share, like most facebook games do.

------
judegomila
What's interesting is that we're going to see lots of sub graphs form outside
of Facebook to solve the specific issues. Examples, Quora, twitter,
foursquare, instagram, socialcam, heyzap

~~~
TheBiv
Exactly! People act differently from site-to-site and the more that you force
one unified system, the more ancillary sites will begin to grow!

